# Head gasket question



## shemp (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi all, new member, new B15 owner. 

I bought a 2003 Sentra GXE 1.8L with 83,000 miles a few weeks ago. Changed oil (5W30 Mobile 1) and filter, air filter, front brakes/rotors. Been driving fine. I started smelling antifreeze ever so slightly when running but not all the time. Then it wouldn't start one morning about a week later. Cranked but sputtered and wouldn't catch. I let it sit a couple of days until I could take a look at it. Third day it started right up. White fog coming out exhaust. Yikes. Blown head gasket. I turned it off and checked the oil. Sure enough, milky oil 

edit: Scanned for codes. No codes reporting. 

So browsing this forum, I see a lot of head gasket threads. Not a big deal, I can get it done (and replace water pump while at it). I'll have the heads checked out.

So my questions are:
1. Is there history of cracked heads/blocks on these cars? Meaning, am I in for any surprises? Note that it did NOT overheat. 

2. Is it worth it? I do like the car and it's in great shape. I'd like to get another 30-50k miles out of it. 

3. What is the life of the timing chains on these things? should I replace it also? (remember, only 83,000 miles on it)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's not a history of cracked heads or blocks, but it doesn't hurt to get the head checked out, anyway, since it's off. Usually it's just the head gasket, itself, that fails. If you are also replacing the water pump, it would also make sense to replace the thermostat(s), but I would stick with genuine Nissan. Timing chain stretch isn't very common on Nissan engines, but since you have it all apart, it would be something to consider doing...although the original chain is likely to be fine.


----------



## shemp (Oct 12, 2015)

Excellent. Thanks smj. I will be having the head checked by a pro shop and I'll have them take a look at the timing chain as well. and yes, thermostat was on the list also. 
thanks for the response!


----------

